# Looking for a little advise and critice!



## Smiley_V (Jul 28, 2011)

I've been out of music making for a while now and recently made a new song so I was looking for a little advise on the general sound and feel of it. 
http://soundcloud.com/smileyv/bitjumper-ver-3

I've also been curious as to what genre this fits into exactly. Has a pretty large techno/dance influence but the breaks few more abstract. Any ideas? 

Thanks :3


----------



## Revolate (Jul 30, 2011)

Your basically right, It has a huge Techno influence. I think that its good, except that it reminds me of a video game theme. Its the melody line that *In my oppinion* is making it this way. Otherwise Kudos to you ...
good job.


----------

